# Buttermilk Biscuits



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*2 cups all-purpose flour (plus more for dusting the board)*
* 1/4 Teaspoon baking soda*
* 1 Tablespoon baking powder*
* 1 Teaspoon salt*
* 6 Tablespoons butter (very cold)*
* 1 Cup buttermilk*â€‹​
Preheat your oven to 450 degrees.

Combine the dry ingredients in a bowl, or in the bowl of a food processor.

Cut the butter into chunks & cut into the flour until it resembles course meal. If using a food processor, just pulse a few times until this consistency is achieved.

Add the buttermilk & mix JUST until combined. If it appears on the dry side, add a bit more buttermilk. It should be very wet.

Turn the dough out onto a floured board. Gently PAT (do NOT use a rolling pin) the dough out until it's about 1/2" thick. Fold the dough about 5 times, gently press the dough down to a 1 inch thick.

Use a round cutter to cut into rounds.

Place the biscuits on a cookie sheet. If you like soft sides, put them touching each other. If you like"crusty" sides, put them about 1 inch apart (Note: these will not rise as high as the biscuits put close together).

Bake for about 10-12 minutes. The biscuits will be a beautiful light golden brown on top & bottom. Do not over-bake.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

_*Note 1: The key to great biscuits is not in the ingredients, but in the handling of the dough. The dough must be handled as little as possible or you will have tough biscuits. I have found that a food processor produces superior biscuits, because the ingredients stay colder & there's less chance of overmixing.*

*Note 2: You can make these biscuits, cut them, put them on cookie sheets & freeze them for up to a month. When you want fresh biscuits, simply place them frozen on the cookie sheet & bake at 450Â°F for about 20 minutes.*_


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Those look amazing, like they'd melt in your mouth 

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

These are like the ones I grew up on. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks great Ranch and pretty close to how I do it!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2109313

I mention that I use a rolling pin for consistent thickness, but I should clarify that I pat it first. The rolling pin does the last 10% of the work to give an even thickness for all the biscuits.

And I agree about overworking. The "art" of biscuit making is listening to the dough. You can really feel when it's ready, and time to stop folding. Not enough work and they're hard to eat because the fall apart. Too much work and they're just hard to eat!

On the frozen biscuits, we've stored them for 6 months without any ill effect. We like to pop them into an un-preheated oven. They thaw and rise a bit while the oven preheats.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Ranch. Incidentally the topic of making biscuits came up at the office just last week. One question I have is on the buttermilk. In most cases the buttermilk I see in the grocery is low fat. Although I have used low fat with success I was wondering your thoughts on it. Biscuits are serious business and cutting corners are unheard of. So low fat butter milk or just get some whole milk and add vinegar for extra fat.?

I will add that mine look like a cold mess until you pat then out. Cant stress enough over mixing will destroy all efforts of the perfect biscuit.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't speak for Ranch, but in my opinion, it doesn't matter. Milk + vinegar may supply the acid component to balance the baking soda, but it doesn't provide the flavor that the buttermilk does.

Plus, you're already adding significant fat to the biscuits anyways.

If you're concerned, you could substitute whole milk for the buttermilk, and replace the baking soda with additional baking powder. But then, they wouldn't be buttermilk biscuits!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow...add on some fresh local honey after baked and I'd bet that would be Heaven to eat.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice job there WR , making me hungry . Would go well with some ribbon cane syrup. 

One of the many reasons I married my wife is she makes the best homemade biscuits and sausage gravy. 

I always look forward to reading your posts. 
I consider you to be one of the smart ones with practical knowledge & experience. 

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Would like to have about six right out of the oven, a stick of real butter and fresh raw honey. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Catheads are covered now what about some sawmill gravy


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

I just now whipped a batch up. Very easy and they will hurt you


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe. Iâ€™ve been looking for one.


----------

